
Arngren – Norwegian classifieds website with interesting layout - swah
http://arngren.net/
======
strangecasts
Hahaha, _yes_. The selection is quite interesting as well, with VTOLs
([http://www.arngren.net/vtol.html](http://www.arngren.net/vtol.html)),
seaside cabins, and hovercrafts listed alongside laptop batteries and RC
helicopters.

The page also features a sci-fi film concept:

[http://www.arngren.net/film](http://www.arngren.net/film)

